# Diarrhoea in early pregnancy



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi I hope I'm asking this in the right place, I'm at present almost 9 weeks pregnant and after being mostly constipated for the past couple of weeks yesterday I had one episode of diarrhoea and today had very painful cramps and was stuck on tiolet for about 20 mins with constant diarrhoea and cramps, clammy skin and sweating! I've had this before but only after EC or Lap investigations when my bowel seems to slow down for several days and then I suffer this way.

My question is will this harm my baby? Do i need to get checked out? I don't have a local EPAU so only option would be GP/A&E 

I'm just worried after 6 years of trying and 4 failed IVF's our little surprise miracle is so very precious to me and DH (as I'm sure all babes are)

A VERY worried Purps xxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello,

I did do a search before i posted this but not using alternate spellings, I've since trawled the boards and see you've advised this is quite common in early pregnancy and only to see GP if it continues, so thanks ladies

Sxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

yes, it is fairly common, but if it's happening tomorrow, give them a ring,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

